# Well, it finally happened to me. 65k and valve/cam cover needs to be replaced



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

When the cam cover gets replaced, if the squeak is still there, remove the dipstick to see if it quits.

You might have a failed manifold check valve that killed your pcv.

Rob


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

IS that manifold check valve covered under powertrain?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

kickascii said:


> IS that manifold check valve covered under powertrain?


YES,

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely check that. Mine went out at 59k. Just got the car back last week.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine went at 37K miles, PT covered it, only about a 40 buck part anyway with all new bolts and a gasket. Can find plenty on ebay. Very easy to replace.


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

So I'm taking it to the dealership and that the original owner purchased from. They took care of my previous recall and warranty work (leaking trans line, flash CPU, replace WP). I called them today and the idea is to take it there Friday to show it to them. I know it's the PCV valve, but does anyone have a copy of the intake manifold TSB that I can take with me? I'm worried that they might just replace the valve cover but it ends up the root cause was the intake issue.


Also, once they replace the valve cover, did I read correctly on this site where that part now has it's own 12 month/12000 mile warranty? I would love to have anything I can print out and bring with me if possible. I'll have the codes that I captured on my phone.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Parts replaced under warranty only have the remaining warranty that is on the car.....in this case, the cam cover will be covered under any remaining powertrain coverage.
12/12 warranty applies only when the owner has paid out of pocket for the repair.

There is no TSB regarding the manifold but the online repair process instructs the repairman to verify the check valve is in position as part of the repair.

Rob


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

Took my car to Stutzman Chev in Winchester, VA today and they had it fixed within 30-minutes. Excellent customer service for the 3rd time by that place. If Chev is listening, please give them a pat on the back.


----------

